# To the son of a bitch who robbed my truck



## lollygagger (Oct 4, 2007)

Some mf got in my truck last night and stole my pack with my $200 dollar Nikon rangefinder my$100 dollar flashlight and my fine ass harness please guys keep an eye out if anything happens to come up for sale, as for the who stole it..... I pray you are reading this and you slip up just once and let me catch you.....


----------



## lollygagger (Oct 4, 2007)

Sorry for the language just a lil upset


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Would love to catch him for you. Will keep a good lookout for your gear. Nothin worse than a thief. Keep us updated on status.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Description of truck would help.oops reread got into sorry


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

What area you live? Hopefully no one from this forum but guess you never know. My neighborhood over off Bauer recently had some break ins but crimes of opportunity if you will, everyone hit left their vehicles unlocked.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Just curious was it locked? Or did they break in?


----------



## lollygagger (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes it was locked or at least my passenger side was this morning my door was open my seat lifted up and my crap gone.... They started by trying to take my engel cooler on my toolbox that was bolted down


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

give us some detailed description of items so we can look out for them


----------



## lollygagger (Oct 4, 2007)

Nikon prostaff 5 rangefinder handheld, browning blackout 600 lumen small black flashlight, and my reversible hunter safety system harness ..... It may be pity stuff to some but it's $500 worth of stuff to me..... By the way it was in Lillian near dogtrack, and if the person who stole it happens to be reading this, my sig and my automatic shotgun won't have mercy on you if you are luckily caught


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

did you call the police? they found some of our neighbors stuff and it got returned....


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

That's why my truck stays empty at night. And I live in a pretty secure neighborhood. Good luck on finding your stuff.


----------



## lollygagger (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah I've called the police before and they was busy eating donuts..... They will just take a report anyway


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

lollygagger said:


> my sig and my automatic shotgun won't............


Nothing like saying: come back, I have more stuff for you to take.


Sorry about your loss dude, I hope you get it back!


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

lollygagger said:


> Nikon prostaff 5 rangefinder handheld, browning blackout 600 lumen small black flashlight, and my reversible hunter safety system harness ..... It may be pity stuff to some but it's $500 worth of stuff to me..... By the way it was in Lillian near dogtrack, and if the person who stole it happens to be reading this, my sig and my automatic shotgun won't have mercy on you if you are luckily caught


 
not petty at all. have leo do finger prints if possible


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

CHUMM BUCKET said:


> not petty at all. have leo do finger prints if possible


 I had a car stolen and wrecked on me a few years ago, they (Elberta AL)couldn't get any finger prints off of the car. It has a 5speed transmission and a steering wheel, how inproperly trained does a person have to be that they can't get finger prints off of a steering wheel and/or shifter???
I guess what I'm saying is, don't hold your breath when it comes to finger prints.


----------



## HO5TILE1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Man that sucks and it's a helpless feeling cause u can't do anything but what your doing. I know have been in your shoes and had about 2 grand worth of stuff stolen out of my truck. The only thing I would say to my self over and over is who ever stole my stuff God will take 7X that from the thief. anyhow good luck hope this bastard gets what he deserves sooner than later


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

lollygagger said:


> Yeah I've called the police before and they was busy eating donuts..... They will just take a report anyway


Yup, sounds like most cops to me. 4 years ago when I still lived in Wisconsin my family's house was burglarized while we were on vacation for a weekend in the Wisconsin Dells. $34k in total property stolen and damaged. Police hardly cared enough to get the investigation going and it took over a year for anything to happen. When they were finally caught, guess what they were "punished" with… Community service. I have about zero faith in our f****** legal "system." Anyways, best of luck with getting your stuff back & finding that SOB. I know how it feels man.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Anyone in the neighbor hood using any type of cameras?

No tracking devises on board to activate & back track?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

HO5TILE1 said:


> The only thing I would say to my self over and over is who ever stole my stuff God will take 7X that from the thief


Not sure where that is in the bible - you may be thinking of a conversation between Jesus and Peter where Jesus says to forgive someone who has sinned against you seven times seventy times. Not a real popular philosophy with someone who just had all their cool stuff stolen. Still - that's what were supposed to do.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## HO5TILE1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Try'n Hard said:


> Not sure where that is in the bible - you may be thinking of a conversation between Jesus and Peter where Jesus says to forgive someone who has sinned against you seven times seventy times. Not a real popular philosophy with someone who just had all their cool stuff stolen. Still - that's what were supposed to do.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


Yea not 100% on that my self I will have to check for sure point being the guy who stole his stuff will loose a lot more than he took but yeah that is what we are supposed to do even though it's hard


----------



## HO5TILE1 (Oct 25, 2013)

But if he be found he shall restore sevenfold , he shall give all the substance of his house. proverbs


----------



## ace529 (Oct 14, 2011)

Keep a eye on any teenagers in your area. My truck was broken into a few months back and it ended up being a little punk teenager 3 houses down from me. He got caught going into another neighbors yard and the little punk got the shit beat out of him before the cops showed. Kids aren't very smart these days so if you have some suspects and know their names maybe check their fb pages


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

7 houses were broken into on Ono Island over the past several weeks. they were coming by boat, they caught the bastards this weekend. check with OB police on recovered items, you never know.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Harbor Freight sells a little "driveway alarm" that triggers on motion, kinda like a game camera then sends a signal to a remote alarm. Ive used mine for armadillos in the flowerbeds and dogs in the trashcans type stuff, but have it trained on the cars right now. FYI - it's only about $20


----------



## lollygagger (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks guys..... I guess it's bad enough to have it stolen but I am a Christian guy I do forgive them, sorry for the bad language earlier I was just beyond pissed, I will replace the stuff missing but if anyone happens to run across a Nikon rangefinder or a black browning flashlight about the size of your hand please let me know.....or forgot to mention a reversible camo and orange hunters safety system harness, I know it's petty stuff however I do have $500 in these items and would love to get them back, though I do know I'll never see it again, and it was not my fault but in a way I advertised it, I have a high dollar cooler mounted on my tool box in plain view (locked down of course) and that probably encouraged them as that's what they tried to get first


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

lollygagger said:


> Yeah I've called the police before and they was busy eating donuts..... They will just take a report anyway


Probably should've stopped eating your donuts long enough to lock your truck. Better yet, don't leave $500 worth of gear in your unlocked truck.

Let's blame the cops for your stupidity... That's the easy thing to do.

1.4 officers per 1000 people. Well over 250,000 calls for service so far. Highest murder rate around. Yeah its the cops' fault!

"THEY WILL JUST TAKE A REPORT" ever heard of an investigation? What is it that you expect?

I'm wasting my breath, society as a whole has fallen of their rocker... Given my provided stats, and your incident.


----------



## HO5TILE1 (Oct 25, 2013)

U don't have to be sry man Christians are perfect just forgiven, good luck with your stuff who knows maybe they get pulled over and get busted with ur stuff and somebody else's


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

bukshot01 said:


> Probably should've stopped eating your donuts long enough to lock your truck. Better yet, don't leave $500 worth of gear in your unlocked truck.
> 
> Let's blame the cops for your stupidity... That's the easy thing to do.
> 
> ...


 
I'll second this statement.

Lollygagger, I'll agree no one deserves to have their stuff stolen, but should we bash the police over it? Really ? What do you do for a living? I'm sure someone can say something bad about your occupation. Your right you probably just laid the advertisement out there showing off the cooler.

Coolbluestreak, you cant fingerprint a steering wheel or gear shifter unless its a complete smooth surface. I havent seen a car like that in over 25 years. It cracks me up how uneducated people are to what the police actually do.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

It might be worth checking with your homeowners insurance policy. Sometimes they cover that type of theft if its parked in your driveway. Your deductible may make it not worth it.
Take a look anyway. A buddy of mine lost about $5k worth of stuff and they paid the difference.


----------



## lollygagger (Oct 4, 2007)

This was a thread posted when I was upset about it, it's over and done now, sorry for the bad language and I wasn't bashing the police, I've just been down that road before.... Anyway all good I'll replace it and hope for the best


----------



## kdawg.84 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Huh?*

I didn't see how he was blaming the police? Just making a small wise crack to emply that they wouldn't do anything about it.which is somewhat true but not entirely. You could call the law and file a report and in the hell in a hand basket chance they bust someone for a different reason and he has your stuff in his possession you might get it back.other than that it's gonna be a "sorry for your loss and lock your doors next time." Not saying they should do more than that I realize they can't look into every little thing.but I don't see in any way how he was blaming a cop for anything. Someone has his feelings on his sleeve.


----------



## lollygagger (Oct 4, 2007)

The intent of this thread was not to give a crap about me or my stuff but if anyone sees or is offered any of my stuff to please let me know....


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

you arent wrong lollygagger the bottom line is is was YOUR stuff NOT THEIRS and they decided to help themselves some people on here really get my goat with their BS................."should have locked your doors" WTF ??


----------

